# falcon by way of poc overnite



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

:brew: gonna leave poc early sat morn. be back sunday, 
troll during the day. jig for blackfins at falcon sat. nite, and bottom fish. cruise out to east breaks and deep drop if the tuna is not at falcon, or after we get tired of catching them and troll eastbreaks sun early on the way end
got room for one more cost prolly around $225 
call254 482 0088 later.
any gear or trolling luers a plus


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*port a*

we could go to falcon from port a if that is better for anyone still looking for one or two weather should be good thanks


----------

